# Ron Wilson Silent Key



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I am sorry to inform you that, following a long spell of illness, former IMR Radio Officer and former IMR and Marconi Technician, Ron Wilson, died in hospital on Monday 3 July. He was 93 years old.

Born and raised in South Shields, Ron left his safe position as an apprentice in Swan Hunter's shipyard to volunteer as a radio operator and was employed by IMR during WW2. There he had a very exciting and incident-filled time; the story of some of his exploits was posted on the SN site last year and was also published, in serial form, in the house magazine of the Radio Officers Association. After the war he was retained by IMR as a technician and covered the North-East coast ports, installing repairing ships' radio equipment.

Ron leaves his widow at their home in East Boldon.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Just to update friends and former colleagues of Ron, his cremation will take place at 13:15 hours on Thursday 13th July at South Shields Crematorium, John Reid Road, South Shields, Tyne & Wear NE34 9DT.


----------

